

Ask HN: Re-entering U.S after post graduate U.S Degree  - reenter_us

Hi, I am a graduate of a top 20 CS Univ in U.S , where I did my post-graduation.Due to an unfortunate sequence of events- culminating from graduating in 2009 ( worst year of the recession )and not finding a job in time,my visa restrictions implied,I had to come back to India. I am looking to re-enter U.S on H1-B this October. Yes,I know that there are lot of Indian post graduate students who shamelessly fudge their resume for fake work experience,and then work at a IT consultancy firm. I'm not one them. When I ultimately had to chose between paying my student loan in INR,and somehow staying in U.S on a loophole,I came back to India. I would consider myself as a decent hacker-who likes algorithm puzzles for a pastime,amateur guitarist,who enjoys coding in C,C++,and does not shy from disassembling on gdb,I would like to know if there is anyone else who had to leave U.S because of visa restrictions (for instance the recession of 2000),and came back to U.S to work.Sharing your experience would mean a great deal to me.I'm sure I'm not alone.
======
momop
I respect you for the fact that you never fudged your profile. I have seen
many fellow Indians who do it and "somehow" make it. Sorry, I personally don't
have any useful experience to offer though.

